# Vape King - New Arrivials 14/05/15



## Gizmo (14/5/15)

Some new goodies and re-stocks





*NEW

EHPro Epoch D1 RTA*
Subtank OCC Temp Sensing Coils 0.15
Altantis V2
Atlantis 0.3ohm Coils
Kangertech Subtank Plus

*RE-STOCK*

Kanthal 24 & 26G
Needle bottles
Nautilus Mini Replacement Glass
Nautilus Sleeves

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/5/15)

Atlantis V2 Coils! 

Yes baby!


----------

